# Форум 1С > Установка и администрирование 1С - Предприятие >  Где можно скачать бесплатно Управление автосервисом на платформе 1С 8.3

## zhlobo

Добрый день, где можно скачать бесплатно Управление автосервисом на платформе 1С 8.3

----------


## Online_Z

чтоб именно с названием "Управление автосервисом" не припомню, 
из похожих знаю две конфигурации:
- 1С:Автосервис (доработанная УНФ)
- Альфа-Авто: Автосервис + Автозапчасти

----------


## zhlobo

http://infostart.ru/public/420860/
можно 1С:Автосервис (доработанная УНФ)

----------

Aleksandrmt (03.08.2018)

----------


## Anzigin

братанчик, так тут все за бабки.. я так понял ты типо рекламу сделал или как?

----------


## igorkirg

Так как оттуда скачать конфигурацию?

----------

